

Compatibility tables for features in HTML5, CSS3, SVG and other web technologies - radley
http://whencaniuse.com

======
cloudkj
So in summary, most modern browser features are "not ready" and waiting for
Internet Explorer x.0 to expire. D'oh!

~~~
chrisbolt
It's pretty sad that, based on the Summary at the bottom, the worst non-IE
browser (Opera 9 with 34%, in Far Past) is still better off than the current
version of IE (28%).

